# Help Needed For An Illinois Watch Case Co Watch



## euanmcc87 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am looking for some info on a watch i currently have.

The watch has a case made by the illinois watch case co of elgin. The model is a giant and the serial is 2410011. It is rose gold and i believe it is 14k.

The movement itself bears the inscription ROSEW.CO SWISS.

The watch is still in full working order and is in mint condition.

I was wondering if you could tell me if this is likely to be the original movement with this case and could anyone hazard a guess to the value of this watch.

Chees


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Values are impossible to figure out online. If you give us some good photos, we might be able to tell if the watch and case are original to each other, though.


----------



## euanmcc87 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shangas said:


> Values are impossible to figure out online. If you give us some good photos, we might be able to tell if the watch and case are original to each other, though.


cool will try get some tonight


----------

